# Who will win the Dakota bowl HS state champs



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

My prediction.

Nine man - Richland 
A Cavalier ... thats a strech huh?
AA Rugby... That is my upset I think they have a chance against Trinity in the Semi final.
AAA South


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I cannot see South losing!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Three bottles of $10.00 wine up for grabs.....who wants to bet aganst South?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

gotta go for the southies, feeny run the wing T gotta love that


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

gotta go for the southies. fenney runs the wing T gotta luv that


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Fargo South lost.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

FH did you lose any of that nice $10 bottle Wine?

Central got their revenge.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

GO CENTRAL! It's about time! When I used to live in Grand Forks, my next door neighbor who is like a grandpa to me, was on the last football team that Central had when they won! I bet he's super-proud of Central now. He's a really cool guy, he played basketball for UND too!


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

One out of four... not good

Congratulations to all the State champs.


----------

